# otorgante



## gatogab

Trovo in un atto notarile,(una procura), scritto in spagnolo:

"...compareció ante mi (ante el notario) como otorgante... ..."


Posso tradurre come:

"... è comparso/compariva davanti a me come mandante..."?


Ho scoperto un'altra lacuna nel mio italiano: _il burocratese_


----------



## ursu-lab

Il *latore*. (burocratese doc!)

_s. m_. [f. _-trice_] chi porta; in partic., chi è incaricato di recapitare una lettera, un messaggio e sim.: _essere latore di buone notizie_.

Ma dovresti indicare *che cosa* consegna per capire se è il caso di usare un'altra parola.


----------



## gatogab

ursu-lab said:


> Il *latore *della presente...


Evidentemente mi sono spiegato male.
Tizio fa una procura a Caio davanti al notaio.
Il notaio, con il suo bel burocratese, ci racconta che Tizio (el ortogante) compare davanti a lui (el notario), scrivendo cosi:

"...compareció ante mi como otorgante, TIZIO, etc., etc.... ..."

Io come debo tradurre?


----------



## ursu-lab

Se si tratta di una procura:

La *procura* è l'atto giuridico, rivolto ai terzi, con cui un soggetto (detto *rappresentato* = TIZIO) conferisce il potere di compiere atti giuridici in suo nome e nel suo interesse ad un altro soggetto (detto *rappresentante* = CAIO); gli effetti di questi atti giuridici saranno direttamente imputati al rappresentato stesso. Il termine suole indicare anche il documento con cui è possibile provare l'esistenza dell'atto giuridico di procura.


----------



## gatogab

ursu-lab said:


> Se si tratta di una procura:
> 
> La *procura* è l'atto giuridico, rivolto ai terzi, con cui un soggetto (detto *rappresentato* = TIZIO) conferisce il potere di compiere atti giuridici in suo nome e nel suo interesse ad un altro soggetto (detto *rappresentante* = CAIO); gli effetti di questi atti giuridici saranno direttamente imputati al rappresentato stesso. Il termine suole indicare anche il documento con cui è possibile provare l'esistenza dell'atto giuridico di procura.


 
Posso tradurre *"otorgante" *con *"mandante" *se Tizio otorga/concede una procura a Caio?


----------



## ursu-lab

Se si tratta di una procura in generale, il termine legale e ufficiale è "rappresentato" (chi conferisce la procura) e "rappresentante". 

Se si tratta di un mandato, allora i termini sono "mandante" (rappresentato) e "mandatario" (rappresentante).

Ci sono alcune differenze tra mandato e procura.


----------



## gatogab

ursu-lab said:


> Se si tratta di una procura in generale, il termine legale e ufficiale è "rappresentato" (chi conferisce la procura) e "rappresentante".
> 
> Se si tratta di un mandato, allora i termini sono "mandante" (rappresentato) e "mandatario" (rappresentante).
> 
> Ci sono alcune differenze tra mandato e procura.


Allora, _otorgante _significa _mandante?_


----------



## ursu-lab

Se è l'otorgante di un mandato è il mandante. Se è l'otorgante di una procura è il rappresentato. Dipende dagli effetti giuridici: si capisce solo sapendo il contenuto dell'atto giuridico. Guarda a cosa si riferisce in concreto. 

In spagnolo il mandante di un mandato si chiama "mandante", come in italiano.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandato

Otorgante è un termine più generico, per cui io tradurrei con "rappresentato" (altrettanto generale), per sicurezza.


----------



## gatogab

ursu-lab said:


> Se è l'otorgante di un mandato è il mandante. Se è l'otorgante di una procura è il rappresentato. Dipende dagli effetti giuridici: si capisce solo sapendo il contenuto dell'atto giuridico. Guarda a cosa si riferisce in concreto.
> 
> In spagnolo il mandante di un mandato si chiama "mandante", come in italiano.
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandato
> 
> Otorgante è un termine più generico, per cui io tradurrei con "rappresentato" (altrettanto generale), per sicurezza.


 
AAH!...ci siamo quasi. Scelgo _mandante_ per il momento_._ 
Molte grazie per tutto il fastidio che ti sei _otorgata_ per introdurmi nel linguaggio burocratico. Con te risulta più simpatico il burocratese.


----------



## 0scar

*procura*
 dir. atto con cui un soggetto *conferisce* a un altro il potere di rappresentarlo, cioè di compiere atti giuridici in suo nome: *conferire*, revocare la procura a qcn. | ® procura notarile (De Mauro)

Yo diría *conferente*,  el contrato de mandato/contratto di  mandato es más específico, es otra cosa. Otorgar un poder  no  es un contrato  de mandato.


----------



## ursu-lab

Il linguaggio giuridico è un linguaggio a sé e *molto preciso*. Le parole non si possono improvvisare a piacimento perché potrebbe essere impugnato un contratto per una apparente inezia o sottigliezza linguistica. 
La parola conferente, nel linguaggio giuridico, è riferito solo a "cosa" e non a "persona" e si usa come aggettivo relativo a "elemento giuridico, utile e giuridicamente rilevante per la formazione di un giudizio o la risoluzione di una controversia". 

Come i cavoli a merenda, insomma.

Per le traduzioni di diritto non si può ricorrere a un semplice dizionario, ma a volte bisogna consultare anche i codici di diritto (civile o penale), per trovare l'equivalenza *esatta*.

Il contratto di mandato è un tipo di procura.


----------



## gatogab

Il mio Notaio, al quale sto traducendo dal portoguese all'italiano questo documento, m'informa che _'mandante'_  va bene per lui. 
Se lo dice lui...!


----------



## 0scar

ursu-lab said:


> Per le traduzioni di diritto non si può ricorrere a un semplice dizionario, ma a volte bisogna consultare anche i codici di diritto (civile o penale), per trovare l'equivalenza *esatta*.



Si uno debe recurrir a la *exacta* equivalencia no se podría traducir nada. Jamás hay una equivalencia *exacta* entre los régimes jurídicos de dos paises diferentes. Es más, entre algunos paises no hay ningún tipo de equivalencia y hay que traducir igual.



_"La_ Suprema Corte si è allineata all'orientamento più  rigoroso affermando che l'incertezza sulla persona del _conferente_ rende invalida _la procura__"
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=conferente+de+la+procura&start=10&sa=N


_


----------



## ursu-lab

In questo caso ha semplicemente un valore di participio presente del verbo conferire, non è IL termine giuridico (ogni tipo di atto giuridico ha dei termini precisi che non si possono scambiare: io ho cercato quelli in italiano nel codice di diritto civile italiano). Se dico il "conferente la procura" significa "colui che conferisce" la procura, mentre il "mandante/mandatario" e il "rappresentato/rappresentante" sono dei termini sostantivizzati nel linguaggio giuridico. 

Altro esempio, sempre preso da google (che comunque non è un codice di diritto civile):

L'incertezza sulla persona del rappresentante _conferente la procura_ per conto della ...

il rappresentante (termine giuridico=la persona che rappresenta nella procura)
conferente la procura (che conferisce la procura)
per conto della società... (società rappresentata)



Qui addirittura "conferente" lo usa per indicare il mandatario e non il mandante.


----------



## 0scar

Glosario:
poder=procura
otorgante=conferente
apoderante=rappresentato
apoderado=rappresentante
mandato=mandato
mandatario=mandatario
mandante=mandante


----------

